# Star Tricycle pics



## PalmSprings (Sep 23, 2010)

Ive been hauling this trike around since 1972 when I was 22. Thought I was going to have a family some day,but never did. 
I ran across two of these at a swap meet in 72 and know nothing about them. They looked interesting to me at the time. Well still do today. No paint no rust,dents & low maintenance.

The badge says Silver Star, WheelCraft company,Pasadena,Ca No numbers stamped anywhere.

Whatr can anyone tell me about this trike?

I am new to "Picassa" so couldnt delete the dozen extra pics of some of my stuff,but scroll to the bottom areaof the pics and youll find the two tricycle pics

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sred...1169&authkey=Gv1sRgCOD9oeT268_IzwE&feat=email


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like you might have an aluminum tricycle made by Anthony Brothers - still in business. Here's a little info on that trike mfr from the tricyclefetish collector's site: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/anthony_brother.php

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## PalmSprings (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, I went out an looked it over. No MN or SN anywhere on the trike, but the badge says Silver Star - Wheelcraft Co,Pasadena ca


----------

